# Military boats



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

A couple photographed last Thursday


Fast, sleek & part stealthy? No ID or markings whatsoever! SBS?











Full of stuff, going the other way...


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Last year:

HMS Westminster


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautifully detailed pics Donald, the clarity is excellent - I especially like the what appears to be a smiley face on the (I assume) radar-ball halfway up the aerial-mast thingy, on the 1st pic:grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

:grin: - I hadn't noticed that WB... :grin:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I don't know the name of this ship, it wasn't named anywhere that I could see. but it was moored on the Thames when I visited on Sunday....


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Can you confirm the ensign at the blunt end is a White Ensign?
... And what is the letter & number on the side at the pointy end :smile:

?5 Looks like 'L5' but that was a submarine & I don't think your vessel is a sub!

The insignia on the funnel is that of the Royal Marine Comandos. An Albatross above a Thompson .45 submachine gun, superimposed on an anchor.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The ship's number is 'L15' and it has a rather limp white ensign on it's 'blunt end' :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

This is Amphibious Assault Squadron badges worn by Royal Marines and Royal Navy attached ratings in 1 Assault group Royal Marines. It shows the same insignia.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

So, don't argue with any of the matlots on shore leave. - If they plonk a glass upside-down in a pub, retire from the area immediately! :grin:


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

Excellent pics :grin: 
My favourite of Donalds is the second picture of the frigate. 

The letters look like L/5 to me.


----------



## Will Watts (Jun 18, 2008)

HMS Bulwark (L15) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Excellent work, Someguy... Thanks. That is the ship.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks guys, I just went over to rename the pics in 'Panoramio' (the Google-maps piccie thingy :grin) but the front and rear views had been rejected for some reason, though the side-on view was ok :4-dontkno


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

WereBo said:


> Thanks guys, I just went over to rename the pics in 'Panoramio' (the Google-maps piccie thingy :grin) but the front and rear views had been rejected for some reason, though the side-on view was ok :4-dontkno


Panoramio: open the image and a single click on the title box does the trick fot me...

My Panoramio images 14,400 views in the last 30 days. :smile:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Sheeesh!!! My highest is 520, but then I've only got 57 images uploaded so far :grin:

My Panoramio.


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats WB, some great pics...Loved the Whitby holiday.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks Donald, that was soon after I got the Olympus Camedia, some time ago - It was it's 1st real outing and I went a bit mad with snapping everything/anything in sight :grin:

That's the only time I managed to fill the mem-card, although it was only a 512Mb XD-card, the camera wouldn't see anything bigger :sigh: Then again at only 3.2Mpxl, it still held just over 500 shots. The rest of the shots were family at Ma-in-Law's funeral, in Rotherham.


----------

